# Non-Theological conversations on the sabbath?



## Rufus (Aug 28, 2011)

Are they appropriate? I'm not talking about entertainment, or sports, and what not, but rather personal conversations on things that are not related to God, The Bible, etc.


----------



## athanatos (Aug 28, 2011)

Of course. Where in Scripture do you get the idea contrary?


----------



## Rufus (Aug 28, 2011)

athanatos said:


> Of course. Where in Scripture do you get the idea contrary?


 
Nowhere, just a thought.


----------



## Andres (Aug 28, 2011)

Well let's not act like giving up wordly conversation on the sabbath is such a completely obscure idea. The WCF 21.8 says,



> This Sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only *observe an holy rest, all the day, from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations*, but also are taken up, the whole time, in the public and private exercises of his worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.



Now as to exactly what a holy rest from words and thoughts about worldly employments and recreations, plays out for each individual is another question.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 28, 2011)

> WCF: XXI
> 8. This Sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs before-hand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, *words*, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations, but also are taken up, the whole time, in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.






> Question 119: What are the sins forbidden in the fourth commandment?
> 
> Answer: The sins forbidden in the fourth commandment are, all omissions of the duties required, all careless, negligent, and unprofitable performing of them, and being weary of them; all profaning the day by idleness, and doing that which is in itself sinful; and by all *needless works, words*, and thoughts, about our worldly employments and recreations.



It depends on what you count as a "needless word." 

A nice conversation with my wife, even on secular affairs, on a Sunday afternoon on a busy week, may seem needless to some, but is god-glorifyng and can be counted needful in the eyes of others. Talking to my kids, likewise... Anything that strengthens Christian brothers or family in holiness and towards God seems permitted.

Idle talk appears to be condemned, but Jesus already condemns idle talk every day of the week elsewhere.

I have seen groups of men talk for hours and hours about sports team on Sunday. Maybe this is because I don't like baseball or pro sports much, but if we were looking for examples of sin on the Sabbath in the "idle talk" category, this might be a possible example.


----------



## Andres (Aug 28, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I have seen groups of men talk for hours and hours about sports team on Sunday. Maybe this is because I don't like baseball or pro sports much, but if we were looking for examples of sin on the Sabbath in the "idle talk" category, this might be a possible example.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2011)

If this includes watching Saints games on Sundays, I am in deep trouble with God! (again).


----------



## Andres (Aug 28, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> If this includes watching Saints games on Sundays, I am in deep trouble with God! (again).



I'm not sure if you're kidding or not, but yes, it does include watching sports on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Edward (Aug 28, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> If this includes watching Saints games on Sundays,



Clearly covered. That's what VCRs and DVRs are for. I would urge to you prayerfully consider this issue.


----------



## jackyond32 (Aug 28, 2011)

me and my friends chat about what happened during the week in order to praise God about his blessings. does the "end justify the means?"


----------



## ubermadchen (Aug 28, 2011)

People at church as me how I'm doing and I ask them how they are doing. Is that sinning too?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 28, 2011)

On the opposite spectrum, it may actually be good to ask about someone's work situation, family, etc. to see how one can pray for them. Yet we should also be careful in our questioning that we don't lead others to sin by having them to talk unnecessarily about their work (since they are to be resting from it).

About the Saints game, watching television, entertainment, etc., Is. 58 covers this clearly, "If you turn back your foot from the Sabbath, from doing your pleasure on my holy day, and call the Sabbath a delight and the holy day of the LORD honorable; if you honor it, not going your own ways, or seeking your own pleasure, or talking idly; then you shall take delight in the LORD, and I will make you ride on the heights of the earth; I will feed you with the heritage of Jacob your father, for the mouth of the LORD has spoken."


----------



## Andres (Aug 28, 2011)

ubermadchen said:


> People at church as me how I'm doing and I ask them how they are doing. Is that sinning too?



No, and I don't know why you'd even think it to be.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how the framers of the WCF defined, "idle talk?"


----------



## Andres (Aug 28, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Does anyone know how the framers of the WCF defined, "idle talk?"



I bet Chris Coldwell has some info!


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, I'd love to read the notes from the original meetings...


----------

